# Sandals Timeshare Owners Privileges



## lmpw (Apr 10, 2017)

I've been a long time Sandals timeshare owner.  My daughter and her boyfriend went down yesterday to use my week and she said now they have stripped away many of the amenities that owners used to enjoy.  She said there is no liquor in her villa and they have no room service privileges - she said Sandals said this is now only for people who pay for Butlers! I was at Sandals last year and I had 24-hour room service/ a full bar in my villa and we were treated no differently than any other resident.  I've seen Sandals changed over the past few years adding all of these additional fees - for Butlers - who basically make reservations for you, pick you up and drop you off (something we ALL had in the past) and  the concierge always made our dinner reservations (or we could easily pick up the phone and make them ourselves). It Sandals planned to make these changes - I feel they are duty bound to alert owners of these changes.  I've always been unhappy with the way timeshare owners have been treated - I know they don't want us there - they would rather have our weeks so they can rent them.  But, we ARE there and I feel like as owners we should get a clear understanding in writing as to our status and privilege at the property.  Let me know if others are experiencing this change.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 10, 2017)

I understand Sandals TS owners are not required to do the AI . ( because you purchased prior ) 

Does that benefit remain ?

 most Jamaican resort require AI when I see them on RCI and other booking sites .


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sandals does require AI.  AI has a slightly lower price for owners than exchangers but both are very reasonable compared to others.  I think exchangers pay about $980 for 2 for the week and owners pay about $900- which is about $64 per person per day.  This includes transportation to and from the airport which alone would be about $100 of the $450 per person per week.

Personally as an owner I guess I don't mind some of the exlusions for owners.  Obviously they would have to increase the MF and/or the AI fee to cover such expenses.  I would rather not pay these unless I use them.  

The butlers service is 2 specific butlers assigned to be at your beck and call for the week during about 12 hours per day.  2 butlers are assigned to every 2 units.  I think your 2 butlers are back up to two more units (as their butlers back up yours in case of a last minute emergency)  They will unpack you clothes and hang them in the closets, fetch you things, etc.  You can get the service but it is an additional $1100 per the week above the AI fees and Maintenace.  Golf and scuba also not included but you can get them for a fee.  

I agree the stocking of the alcohol in the unit is a little silly to take away but I am still ok with it.


----------



## lmpw (Apr 10, 2017)

If owners were notified about these changes, I wouldn't be so upset.  These were amenities that I had last year (and every year prior)  - so to suddenly and without notification to remove these privileges is problematic.  We pay an increasing maintenance fee and I don't need butler service.  But, not having room service is something that I care about - since it is often raining and I'd prefer not to go out for good.  I don't care about the sports stuff - we already know about that being extra and that makes sense - but I do care about them removing the alcohol in the room and the room service.  I think the all-inclusive rate is very reasonable compared to another timeshare that I own in Mexico that is much higher and they only have a couple of restaurant choices.


----------

